# H1-B to Green Card



## abroad_ny (Aug 18, 2009)

Just looking for information from people experiences who has been through the process of going from a H1-B to a full Green Card.
I'm starting my H1-B visa in October 2009 but have been told by immigration lawyers that I can apply for a Green Card as soon as the H1-B visa kicks in.
I was also told that this process can take up to 4 years to go through.
Any information would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

abroad_ny said:


> Just looking for information from people experiences who has been through the process of going from a H1-B to a full Green Card.
> I'm starting my H1-B visa in October 2009 but have been told by immigration lawyers that I can apply for a Green Card as soon as the H1-B visa kicks in.
> I was also told that this process can take up to 4 years to go through.
> Any information would be appreciated.
> Thanks


You can''t apply but your employer can. 

The length of time it takes depends on your classification: EB1, 2 or 3.


----------



## abroad_ny (Aug 18, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> You can''t apply but your employer can.
> 
> The length of time it takes depends on your classification: EB1, 2 or 3.


Right, but if the employer was on board what would be the general time delay?
I'll be working as a construction manager so not sure what catagory that would fall into


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

abroad_ny said:


> Right, but if the employer was on board what would be the general time delay?
> I'll be working as a construction manager so not sure what catagory that would fall into


They have to apply ..so they must be on-board 
Probably EB3 

regressed about 6 years


----------



## Jim28 (Aug 3, 2009)

You can extend your H1B for a further three years in October 2012, and this would tie in nicely with the Green Card.

I'm starting mine on October 17th 2009 and I'm hoping to do the same thing.

Good luck!


----------

